# Tablet for pax. Setup ideas?



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a extra tablet that I would like to have in the backseat for the pax to use if needed. 

I've checked out a few apps and haven't found what I'm looking for. 

Tripcam seems like a good idea but really doesn't run well on my tablet. 

I Have seen some members on here where they have a tipping sign, music apps and other apps available. 

I don't want my Google account used like it would on the app store. 
Was thinking of downloading a few games, music app, news, YouTube/kids and any other ideas some might have. 

Not too tech savvy on this. 
Would it be best to create a guest account? 
Just don't want them being able to get into my settings or my info. 

Please help.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

For Select, Lux, Black maybe. If you're doing this on X you're an idiot.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> For Select, Lux, Black maybe. If you're doing this on X you're an idiot.


You sir, win the D Bag of the day award. 
Besides your insults you didn't back up. I'm asking why would it make a difference on which ride it is?


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Think about the people you pick up, then ask yourself whether or not you'd trust them ALL with your tablet. 

Personally speaking, there's isn't a chance in hell that I'd offer that convenience for X, but if that's your niche, I'd recommend just creating another Google account for that tablet.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

We all know the passengers have mini tablets (smartphones) in their pockets.
So what would they do with yours?
The only thing I can think would be to play music, and for that voice activation over Bluetooth is way better (alexa\siri).


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I have been trying to mount a 32" flat screen my backseat for the PAX, but having trouble getting nailed down tight


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I’d skip it. They have their phones and can play/watch/do whatever they want in their account.

I don’t trust them with even an aux cord, let alone syncing their phone to my system.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I use my tablet for myself mounted up front with me. Waze and U/L apps on phone, tablet running Google Maps in ‘Drive’ Mode for a better overview of traffic / streets. 

But I just do X/Lyft Classic.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bad idea bro...

Everything that isn't nailed down gets stolen eventually.

I have no faith in the human race, which is about as much as the public at large deserves.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I’m trying to imagine being a pax and seeing a tablet, I wouldn’t touch it myself because I have a phone that can do same thing, what would pax do with the tablet?


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> I'd skip it. They have their phones and can play/watch/do whatever they want in their account.
> 
> I don't trust them with even an aux cord, let alone syncing their phone to my system.


I concur. Now, if you really wanted to do it, it's trivial and advisable to set up a whole new Google account when you reset the tablet.

If I had that spare tablet (which I probably do) I'd secure it well and put on a slideshow with tipping reminders and pax etiquette lessons mixed with silly diversions like lolcats. I would not encourage people to actively use it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Alison Chains said:


> I concur. Now, if you really wanted to do it, it's trivial and advisable to set up a whole new Google account when you reset the tablet.
> 
> If I had that spare tablet (which I probably do) I'd secure it well and put on a slideshow with tipping reminders and pax etiquette lessons mixed with silly diversions like lolcats. I would not encourage people to actively use it.


Throw in footage pulled from your Security camera of yourself in the back seat so they can see how well the camera captures their visage for legal purposes.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Not sure I would do it without being able to secure it with something. Think locked down with a cable like at Best Buy. Then you also run the risk of some fool looking up child porn or leaving something vulgar on it for another rider. Would also need to remove your credit card and any access to the play store so they don’t go spending your money...Im assuming they store a credit card like the Apple store requires.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Iann said:


> I have a extra tablet that I would like to have in the backseat for the pax to use if needed.
> 
> I've checked out a few apps and haven't found what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Great idea!!! Leave it logged on to your bank account so the pax can direct deposit tips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The primary focus of the tablet is to increase
Your revenue

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/

Ditch the games and browser, music is the obly requirement. As others said, they can do everything on their phone but play music in your car.

Hook up your tablet to your aux cord and allow access to Spotify. Thats it. They can go through the playlists and play anything. Ive had pax enjoy seeing what other pax listened to.

Combine that With a tipping sign, and tablets are money makers.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

I think this is a good idea, samsung makes some really top end tablets for a about 500 bucks each, i would offer every rider the tablet free, they can take it home and keep it, and then you can keep buying replacements


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

The moment your rating suffers because your tablet doesn't work properly. Keep it simple.


----------



## ericbenong (Jun 25, 2018)

I use a tablet for my passengers. I've been using one for the last year and it's made a big difference, especially on weekend nights. I just lock Spotify to the screen and let my passengers choose the music. I did it because I had the extra tablet and I wanted to try something a little different. It's pretty great, the passengers love it and I get introduced to new music all the time. I have a second tablet that I got from Tripcam as well. I got it before Uber started allowing tips through the app. It has some cheap flash games on it and a scrolling map with our location and Yelp reviews of passing restaurants and businesses. It does have events and events and news feature, but they are not very relevant to the Austin Area. I meanly have it for the added security camera and the "Wow" factor. In all honesty, the tablet with Spotify is a much bigger hit with the passengers. Also, I tried Vugo, but it just seems to annoy my passengers so I took it down.


----------

